# [consulta] intel matrix raid

## pelelademadera

bueno, dejo mi consulta a ver si alguien me sabe responder lo que necesito..

estoy con un raid0 de 2 discos, via intel matrix raid, en un ich9r. mi duda es la siguente. puedo portar ese raid a otra controladora raid que no sea intel?, o sea, si me paso por ejemplo a un biostar TA790GX A3+ con un phenom2, podre levantar el raid sin perder los datos?

estimo que no, pero x ahi, linux me salva las papas....

y por otra parte, si me paso a un i3/i5 con un p55, ahi si lo voy a poder hacer no?

gracias

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

En principio no debes de tener problema, mientras el kernel detecte dicho hardware y levante el modulo correspondiente..

Para esto lo único más complicado que tendrás que hacer es reconfigurar el kernel con los requisitos de tu nuevo equipo y seleccionar los modulos necesarios para el funcionamiento de tal.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema es asi. tengo 2x500gb, y hay 2 volumenes en eso. 320gb de gentoo y el resto de datos. en el mismo volumen raid.

y esta hecho por bios, dmraid los detecta, yo no tengo creados los md* como en las guias, y tengo la duda esa, xq si no puedo cambiar, estoy restringido a pasarme a i3/5, averigue con el contacto en intel y si se puede cambiar el mobo sin problemas. era como me esperaba

----------

